# KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?



## n3os (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Stationärrolle und bin dabei bei ebay auf diverse Kastking Rollen gestoßen, welche meist direkt aus China/HongKong versendet werden. 

Hat bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rollen von KastKing?

Gruß#h


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Nö - und ich möchte auch keine sammeln...


----------



## cafabu (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Moinsen,
kann Dir leider nicht helfen, kenne die Rollen nicht.
Allerdings macht mich ein Angebot von Rollen mit teilweise 10 Edelstahlkugellagern zu einem low budget Preis sehr stutzig.


----------



## n3os (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Wieso macht dich das stutzig? Ich bezweifle das Shimano ne Marge von 10% hat seine Rollen hat.
Ich vergleiche diese "Chinarollen" natürlich nicht mit Markenrollen >100€. Mag sein das es ab einer bestimmten Preisgrenze dann wirklich um die Qualität des Innenlebens geht aber ob ich nun eine 50€ Shimanorolle kaufe oder eine 20€ Chinarollen, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher das der Unterschied wirklich soooo Groß ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Probier dein Glück und berichte, wenn du ein Risiko einzugehen bereit bist.
Ein Tipp:
In Afrika gibt es viele Konsumartikel des täglichen Lebens für wenig Geld(Fernseher, Handys, Kontaktgrills, SAT- Receiver usw.). Die Leute kaufen aber lieber den schrottreifen, gebrauchten Kram, den die Menschen in Europa übrig haben.

So ein Fernseher aus China(wie er in Afrika vertickt wird) hat sage und schreibe 3 Tage Garantie. Nicht ohne Grund und deshalb kaufen die Leute für's gleiche Geld, lieber einen 10 Jahre alten, gebrauchten Fernseher aus Europa.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Ein Plastikrolle mit viel BlinkBlink daran, die aus dem Karton genommen so ein bischen rumrollt, die kann sehr billig gemacht und billigst vertickt werden.
Nützt einem nur verdammt wenig beim echten Einsatz am Wasser, wenn Bremse nicht geht, klemmt, ruckt oder das Getriebe bei ein wenig Zug nicht geht, klemmt, ruckt, das haben manche schon mit ihren ersten Anfängerrollen gehabt und brauchen das nicht wieder. 

Wenn die Rolle nach 3 Tagen (Garantieablauf ) auseinanderfällt, will es auch keiner gewesen sein.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Hier eher unbekannt aber sollen garnicht schlecht sein. Allerdings sind die auch kein "Schnäppchen". Bin aber auch gerade in Versuchung mir eine Triton oder Blade zu kaufen, gibt ja nen deutschen Händler.

Hier mal ne Übersicht:
http://www.kastking.com/

Und ja, sie werden in China produziert (wie fast alle anderen auch). Weshalb die direkt als Billiplastik abgestempelt werden nur weil nicht Schimanski draufsteht wüsste ich aber mal gerne. 

Ebenso hinkt der Vergleich von Sensitivfischer doch gewaltig. Oder hast du noch gute Rollen, TVs, Smartphones o.ä. "Made in Germany"?


----------



## Rotauge (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Wer Spaß dran hat, soll sowas ruhig kaufen...

Kein Problem!

Ich bleib lieber bei Shimano oder Daiwa Rollen, und weiß, das mir schnell geholfen wird, wenn mal was kaputt geht.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Mal so ganz Allgemein; auf einer Shimano seht nicht "Made in PRC" sonder Malaysia. Dort in Malaysia, arbeiten Shimanomitarbeiter in einer Fabrik auf der in riesen Lettern "Shimano" steht... .
Das bedingt die bessere Qualität.
Petri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hier eher unbekannt aber sollen garnicht schlecht sein. Allerdings sind die auch kein "Schnäppchen". Bin aber auch gerade in Versuchung mir eine Triton oder Blade zu kaufen, gibt ja nen deutschen Händler.
> 
> Hier mal ne Übersicht:
> http://www.kastking.com/
> ...



Nee, der Vergleich hinkt überhaupt nicht.
Chinaware ist heute beinahe alles, auch meine Konsumartikel, aber Chinaware ist nicht gleich Chinaware!
Es gibt welche, die explizit für den europäischen Markt produziert wird(Garantiezeit ab- und an überleben muss) und solche die für nicht näher spezifizierte Märkte produziert wird. Letztere Waren sind die, die z.B. in Afrika und anderen Ländern landen, die keinen Verbraucherschutz kennen, Hauptsache verkauft.
Ein Teil davon verkloppen die Chinahändler auch hierzulande, auf dass du reklamierst bist du keine Lust mehr hast(Schrott gekauft, => 30 Tage Zustellzeit => Teil Schrott => 30 Tage zurück...usw.).

Zudem gibt's Chinaware aus Taiwan, Shanghai, mittlerweile auch Hong Kong, die qualitativ, aber auch preislich, in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt.

Das Zeug von dem wir hier reden gehört eher in die Kategorie: So billig, dass es nichteinmal den Zweck erfüllt, für den es normalerweise produziert wird(Gebrauch). Hier ist es nur Rohstoffverschwendung und *nur* dem Zweck gewidmet Geld damit zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Die Rollen kenn ich nicht, hab mir die Seite mal angeguckt.

Im Gegensatz zu  "renommierten" Marken sind sie zumindest bei den Angaben zu Durchmesser/Tragkraft bei ihren geflochtenen Schnüren ziemlich ehrlich und mehr als nah an der physikalischen Realität.... 

In wie weit das auf deren Rollen und deren Qualität von dieser Marke übertragbar wäre, ist natürlich reine Spekulation..


----------



## seppl184 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Ich kenne die Rollen auch nicht, aber ich werde mich hüten ein Urteil nur wegen der Herkunft darüber abzugeben.

Klar ist es ein Glücksspiel ob sie das Geld wert sind. Dazu müsste man sie aber erst mal probieren.

Lustig ist wieviele schon darüber herziehen ohne sie zu kennen.
War zu Anfangszeiten von Shimano, Daiwa und Co. nicht anders.|supergri (ok....war damals noch Japanschrott) Und das zieht sich eigentlich wie ein roter Faden in allen Bereichen durchs Leben....Auto....TV...PC....und...und...
Jeder kennt die Quali schon im vorraus, und würde es sich nie holen. Eine neue Marke hat´s erstmal sehr schwer.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



seppl184 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Rollen auch nicht, aber ich werde mich hüten ein Urteil nur wegen der Herkunft darüber abzugeben....


Den Ansatz halte ich nicht für verkehrt, aber mich stört auch weniger die Herkunft, sondern der Preis.
Würde mir so eine Rolle mit Label "Made in Spain" angeboten würde ich sie trotzdem nicht kaufen.
'Ne Baitcaster ist im Inneren doch recht filigran und wenn funktionierend, dann auch aus Einzelteilen bestehend, die ziemlich genau gefertigt sein müssen.
Auch bekommt der Chinese Edelstahl, Magnesium, Messing zu keinen anderen Rohstoffpreisen(Weltmarktpreise), als der Rest der Welt.
Alleine bei den Arbeitslöhnen ist er im Vorteil, aber ob ich die Teile für 'ne Baitcaster von 'nem chinesischen ungelernten Bauer fräsen lassen kann(auch wenn die Maschine das Meiste macht), ich bezweifle es.

Daher mutmaße ich, dass auch der Kaseking- Fuzzi keine tolle Rolle anbieten kann, die so billig ist; bzw. so billig einen Haken haben muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Man kriegt nie mehr als  man bezahlt (Qualität), oft genug auch weniger (auch bei etablierten Marken)...


----------



## harzsalm (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Sei vorsichtig mit schönen Frauen und alles  was Chinesen bauen!!

Mein Schwager ist Chinese und Prof. an der Uni  München.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Grins - das mit den Frauen unterschreib ich ..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Alleine schon mal vom Übersichtsansatz her:
Selbst bei den großen Marken (auch Daiwa;Shimano;Spro; usw.) gibt es einige Rollen im Portefolio, die auch nicht zu empfehlen sind, die halbgar und auf Kundenfang ausgelegt sind, viel Schein, wenig Sein.
Müssen die auch, um breit aufgestellt zu sein, jedem Anfrager zumindest ein erstes Angebot anbieten zu können, volle Bandbreite zu haben, eigene Scheinkonkurrenzprodukte, die Sinne verwirren, jeden potentiellen Käufer einzufangen.

Hier im Forum wird dann oft (sinnreich) empfohlen "Leg lieber 30(etc.) drauf, die ist deutlich besser" oder erst ab dem Preislevel lohnt sich mit der Erwartung bei der Marke was zu kaufen. 

Da diese Hersteller+Vertreiber alle immer mehr Geld "machen" müssen, der Fluch der immer weiter steigen müssenden Geldwerte, muss auch immer mehr ausgeknautscht werden. 

Ich wäre ja für Bausätze ala IKEA :m, aber eher werden wir wohl die Schnellzerfallrolle oder Einwegrolle sehen. :g


----------



## Purist (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kriegt nie mehr als  man bezahlt (Qualität), oft genug auch weniger (auch bei etablierten Marken)...



Was System hat.. Solange etablierte Marken Produkte in ihrem Sortiment haben, die einfach aus Billigschmieden eingekauft wurden. Ich sehe diese Kastkingmodelle noch nicht einmal "billig" an, das sind im unteren Preissegment bei Markenware durchschnittliche Preise. Das Problem: Für einen Test sind sind sie dadurch eigentlich zu teuer, man kauft die Katze im Sack ohne sinnvolle Rückgabemöglichkeit. 

In China kann man trotzdem tolle Sachen ordern, einen Lebensvorrat an Kunststoffposen für ein paar Euro, diverse Anglerzangen, für die man hier das dreifache zahlt, wenn ein Logo einer europäischen Marke auf dem gleichen Produkt prangt.
Von Ruten und Rollen würde ich die Finger lassen, außer ich weiss, welche Qualität die haben (dazu müsste man kurbeln dürfen und sie anschließend zerlegen..).


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

So einen Preisfuchs habe ich auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis - der aber machts ziemlich pfiffig und holt sich die Hausmarken von Askari. Da ist dann meist ne Garantie über Zeitraum X auf die Rollen und spätestens kurz vor Ablauf derselbigen schickt er sie zum Tausch /Ersatz zurück. 

Bei Direktkauf in Pingpongland stelle ich mir das etwas komplizierter/ risikoreicher vor.Das wäre dann absolut an falscher Stelle gespart. :m


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kriegt nie mehr als  man bezahlt (Qualität), oft genug auch weniger (auch bei etablierten Marken)...



Das ist richtig, jedoch bezaht man manchmal mehr als man kriegt. #c



Purist schrieb:


> Von Ruten und Rollen würde ich die Finger lassen, außer ich weiss, welche Qualität die haben (dazu müsste man kurbeln dürfen und sie anschließend zerlegen..).



Man muß nur manchmal genau vergleichen. 

Ich habe mir in China zum Spass 2 Spinnruten (270 und 240) gekauft, habe für die Spinnruten je Stk. ca. 50,-€ bezahlt. Die gleichen Spinnruten habe ich auch bei einem Shop hier in Deutschland gefunden, dort für ca. 120,-€ bis 130,-€. Da die Spinnrute wirklich wertig ist, habe ich diese mit einer 2000 Daiwa Certate bestückt und bin absolut glücklich damit.
Wenn man die Ware über Alibaba kauft, geht die Bezahlung auf ein Treuhandkonto von Alibaba, der Verkäufer bekommt sein Geld erst, wenn durch den Käufer eine positive Kaufabwicklung bestätigt wird.

Die erste 270er Rute wurde schlecht verpackt und kam beschädigt in Deutschland an, habe reklamiert und sofort eine neue Spinnrute zugeschickt bekommen.

Die Kastking Stationärrollen kenne ich nicht, habe aber im Inet einen Testbericht einer Baitcastrolle gefunden: http://www.city-angler.de/2014/11/billig-china-baitcaster-im-selbsttest.html

Bei mech. Teile geht man halt ein gewisses Risiko ein, Fertigungstolleranzen (Getriebe und Lager) kann man auf Bilder halt nicht erkennen.


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

moin,

vorab zu den kastking-stationärrollen kann ich nichts sagen, habe keine und auch nicht vor mir eine zuzulegen.

ich habe mir aber, vor ein paar monaten, die geflochtene schnur von denen zugelegt.

durchmesser 0.09 tragkraft 4.5kg farbe gelb.

ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert.

nutze diese zum spinnfischen auf barsch, hecht und zander.

dachte zum anfang das für den preis wohl die farbe nach zwei -drei sessions runter ist und ich nach jeder session die ersten 5-10 meter austauschen muss.

nix da!!

leicht verblasst ist sie, o.k. das habe ich bei einer code red oder eight-braid aber auch.

von drall keine spur.

habe meine rolle selbst bespult was auch unkompliziert möglich ist weil die spule auf der sich die schnur befindet nur eine abspulseite zulässt.

wurfweiten sind wegen der beschichtung auch optimal und mit jeder hochwertigen zu vergleichen.

die beschichtung ist m.m.n. einwandfrei, beim aufspulen kaum was abgegangen.
hatte ich auch schon anders, z.b. bei ner shakespeare sigma.

habe dann nach einer ausgiebigen testphase meinerseits die schnur nem kumpel empfohlen, der immer probleme mit drall hatte weil er seine spulen immer beim dealer vor ort bespulen lies.

er ist auch sehr angetan von der leine.

auch der preis ist fast unschlagbar, ca 40€ für 1000m, findet sich kaum im i-net.

gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Zeug von dem wir hier reden gehört eher in die Kategorie: So billig, dass es nichteinmal den Zweck erfüllt, für den es normalerweise produziert wird(Gebrauch). Hier ist es nur Rohstoffverschwendung und *nur* dem Zweck gewidmet Geld damit zu machen.



Absoluter Blödsinn. 40-50€ ist bei einem Hersteller ohne "großen Namen" vermutlich bessere Qualität als so manche Rolle bei dem allein der Name 20€ extra kostet.
Ich traue den Modellen mehr zu als dem ganzen Shimanogerödel in der Preisklasse.
Ausser bei den Baitcastern, da würde ich mich aber auch hüten ein Modell in der Preisklasse bei einem Markenhersteller zu kaufen.

Und zu deinen Aussagen bzgl. Chinahändler. Diese sind meist wesentlich kooperativer bei Problemen als viele der von dir hochgeschätzten Markenhersteller. 
Kann ich und viele andere die dort direkt einkaufen wohl ohne zu lügen sagen.

Zudem kannst du die Rollen auch bei einem Händler mit "deutschem Standort" kaufen.

Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu, aber alles pauschalisiert als "Chinadreck" abzustempeln nur weil sie von keinem namhaften Hersteller gelabelt und importiert wurden ist schlichtweg Blödsinn.  Ich sag z.Bsp. mal Banax, kein hierzulande bekannter Hersteller, aber trotzdem gute Qualität.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> ...Ich sag z.Bsp. mal Banax, kein hierzulande bekannter Hersteller, aber trotzdem gute Qualität.



Ja dann, kauf nur!
In dem Zusammenhang kann ich noch Kogha und Silverman bei Askari empfehlen oder Tevion bei den Nonfood- Angeboten bei Aldi, => ganz nach deinem Geschmack.
Shimano kauf ich übrigens nicht, die machen mir zu viel Wind um nix, => unterirdisches P/L- Verhältnis und zuviel Marketing- Geblubber(Floating Shaft, Geofibre, X-Ship, Supper Stopper...)
Ich bleib da lieber bei Spro/Gamakatsu, Savage, Pezon & Michel, Hart, Taipan, Jackson, Xzoga....usw.


----------



## Purist (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Man muß nur manchmal genau vergleichen.
> 
> Ich habe mir in China zum Spass 2 Spinnruten (270 und 240) gekauft, habe für die Spinnruten je Stk. ca. 50,-€ bezahlt. Die gleichen Spinnruten habe ich auch bei einem Shop hier in Deutschland gefunden, dort für ca. 120,-€ bis 130,-€.



Was war das für ein Shop, hier in Deutschland? |rolleyes
Bislang habe ich nur Billigzeug in China geordert und habe bislang nach ca. 2 Wochen immer das bekommen, was ich auch erwartet habe. Genauer gesagt, ich war bislang vollends zufrieden mit dem Zeug. Mein bislang liebstes Stück: Sprengringzange, die auch zum schneiden von Geflecht, zum Bleiklemmen und Hakenlösen taugt, inkl. Holster für 2,50€ inkl. VK (wer lustig ist, nutzt für sowas auch noch 100 Punkte PB Gutscheine |supergri ).. das gleiche Modell, mit anderer Grifffarbe, bieten hier in Europa einigen Marken an, Kostenpunkt: 11-18€, je nach Händler. 

Aber wie gesagt, bei Ruten und Rollen ziehe ich den Eigenimport aus China gar nicht in Erwägung, für 50-60 Euro gibt's nämlich auch hier gute Ware, äußerst stabile und langzeiterprobte Rollen und auch Spinnruten für jeglichen Einsatzzweck. Natürlich muss man dafür auf Angebote und Auslaufartikel achten, aber es gibt sie. Meine Baitcaster aus Alu (STX) hat mich auch "nur" 100€ gekostet.


----------



## n3os (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Also bezüglich der Kulanz solcher China-Ware kann ich mich eigentlich auch nicht beschweren. Viele Leute vergessen glaube ich auch, dass lediglich Produktion in China stattfindet, Vertrieb wird oft durch die europäischen Händler abgewickelt.

Ich glaube man muss ganz einfach auch irgendwo einen Strich ziehen, suche ich eine Rolle die 20 Jahre hält, perfekt verarbeitet ist und ggf. wo man bei einem defekt sehr guten Support erhält, oder suche ich eine durchschnittliche Rolle für den Teich, die alle paar Wochen mal unter normaler Belastung seinen Dienst erfüllen soll. Und evtl. dann auch nach 2 oder 3 Jahren gewechselt wird.

Jetzt wird der eine oder andere sagen, ja dann investiert doch gleich eine Summe um dir die 20 Jahre Rolle zu kaufen. 
Aber das ist natürlich auch eine Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn ich zur Zeit keine 200€ habe, dann kann ich auch nicht in die 20 Jahre Rolle investieren.

Ich werde mir folgende Rolle demnächst vermutlich mal bestellen und lass euch gerne wissen, wie ich sie finde.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261903521015?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Ich habe übrigens unteranderem auch so eine "Billigrolle" von Askari, bis auf die Tatsache das das Teil einfacher sehr schwer ist, ist die Rolle m.M.n. bis zu den 50-60€ "Markenrollen" locker konkurrenzfähig - aber halt eben 100g schwerer |rolleyes


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja dann, kauf nur!
> In dem Zusammenhang kann ich noch Kogha und Silverman bei Askari empfehlen oder Tevion bei den Nonfood- Angeboten bei Aldi, => ganz nach deinem Geschmack.




Nene. Da hat das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun.
Nur im Vergleich zu dir verteufel ich nicht direkt alles was keinen Namen trägt. 
Dafür lass ich lieber die Finger von Möchtegerns wie z.Bsp. Spro oder Cormoran.


----------



## Wollebre (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

wo eine Rolle hergestellt wird ist mir letztendlich wurschtegal.
 Entscheidend sind die Vorgaben des Auftraggebers und noch wichtiger die Qualitätskontrollen!
 Eine CNC Maschine arbeitet an jedem Ort der Welt gleich gut. Nur wenn minderwertige Metalle oder Chargen verbaut werden die besser aussortiert werden müßten, sind die Probleme vorprogrammiert... 
 Lassen doch ausreichend „Hersteller“ (wohl besser Designer genannt) in z.B. China fertigen. Auf die schnelle fallen mir Penn, Okuma, Ryoga, FIN-NOR, Quantum, Daiwa aber auch Shimano ein. Bei der Shimano war es eine Rute die ich beim Händler gesehen habe. Klein aber deutlich auf dem Blank zu lesen „Made in China“.  
 Darum sind die „Hersteller“ gefordert einen ordentlichen Job zu machen und darum kein Vorwurf an die Leute in den Produktionswerken.
Niemand ist unfehlbar, so die Tage in einer ungefischten Shimano Ocea Jigger 1501PG Späne im Getriebe gefunden...(s. Bild)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nene. Da hat das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun.
> Nur im Vergleich zu dir verteufel ich nicht direkt alles was keinen Namen trägt.
> Dafür lass ich lieber die Finger von Möchtegerns wie z.Bsp. Spro oder Cormoran.



Ich verteufle nicht pauschal alles was keinen Namen trägt, sondern ich verteufle alles, was so billig ist, dass es seinen Zweck schlecht oder gar nicht erfüllen kann! Dabei ist es dann egal ob mit oder ohne Namen.
Ich würde z.B. weder mir noch meinen Kindern eine Rolle von Daiwa kaufen, die regulär für 24,95€ feil geboten wird.

Indem Zusammenhang zitiere ich hier gerne John Ruskin, der vor über 100 Jahren kapiert hat, was hier einige nicht mehr wahr haben oder auf den Kopf stellen wollen:
„Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter zu wenig zu bezahlen.
_Es gibt kaum etwas auf dieser Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig  schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die  Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren, werden die gerechte Beute  solcher Machenschaften.
Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen, aber es ist  noch schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen.
Wenn Sie zu viel bezahlen,  verlieren Sie etwas Geld. Das ist alles. Wenn Sie dagegen zu wenig  bezahlen, verlieren Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die  ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann. Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft  verbietet es, für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten.“_


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nene. Da hat das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun.
> Nur im Vergleich zu dir verteufel ich nicht direkt alles was keinen Namen trägt.
> Dafür lass ich lieber die Finger von Möchtegerns wie z.Bsp. Spro oder Cormoran.





n3os schrieb:


> Also bezüglich der Kulanz solcher China-Ware kann ich mich eigentlich auch nicht beschweren. Viele Leute vergessen glaube ich auch, dass lediglich Produktion in China stattfindet, Vertrieb wird oft durch die europäischen Händler abgewickelt.
> 
> Ich glaube man muss ganz einfach auch irgendwo einen Strich ziehen, suche ich eine Rolle die 20 Jahre hält, perfekt verarbeitet ist und ggf. wo man bei einem defekt sehr guten Support erhält, oder suche ich eine durchschnittliche Rolle für den Teich, die alle paar Wochen mal unter normaler Belastung seinen Dienst erfüllen soll. Und evtl. dann auch nach 2 oder 3 Jahren gewechselt wird.
> 
> ...


Vergleichbare Rollen zu dem Preis konnte man schon für weniger Geld bei Lidl kaufen und sind als Einsteigerrollen in jedem Angelkatalog von Markenartikeln.
Die Rolle scheint mir für das Gebotene nicht so günstig, dass ich sie beim Chinamann ordern würde.
Ne Plasterolle für 'nen Zwanni => nix besonderes, würde ich nie kaufen, egal von wem, mit oder ohne Namen.
Wenn's günstig und brauchbar sein soll, kauft man sich für unbedeutend mehr Geld eine Spro Passion/Ryobi Ecusima und du weißt, was du hast, ganz ohne Experimente(wär mir meine Zeit zu schade).


----------



## Purist (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Indem Zusammenhang zitiere ich hier gerne John Ruskin, der vor über 100 Jahren kapiert hat, was hier einige nicht mehr wahr haben oder auf den Kopf stellen wollen:
> „Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter zu wenig zu bezahlen.



Der Mann hat sich unsere heutige Wirtschaftsordnung noch nicht einmal erträumen können. Wenn die jedoch bereits "auf den Kopf gestellt" ist, warum sollte seine Vorstellung dann noch bestand haben?

Man kann nur jedem raten, zu versuchen wenigestens etwas hinter die Kulissen zu blicken. Ob man 08/15 Ware in China ordert, oder völlig überteuert beim Einzelhändler als EU-Markenware (Made in China) kauft, läuft auf das gleiche hinaus, wenn es um Produktqualität geht. Es gibt, außer hochpreisigsten Modellen, keine Rollen mehr, die nicht in Asien explizit China zusammengeschraubt werden. Selbst das "heilige" Made in Japan, muss nicht heissen, dass die meiste Handarbeit an einer Ware nicht doch in China, Vietnam oder Korea geschehen ist.

Dabei bin ich durchaus Fan von EU Ware, ob Haken, Kunstköder, Messer.. es gibt tolle und vor allem preislich sehr interessante Waren aus EU Ländern und auch aus Deutschland selber. Ich wundere mich da eher über manch einen Nippon-Fetischisten, das ist für mich überteuerter Modekram.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Purist schrieb:


> ....oder völlig überteuert beim Einzelhändler als EU-Markenware (Made in China) kauft, läuft auf das gleiche hinaus, wenn es um Produktqualität geht...


Für mich gibt's da einen Unterschied, z.b. der Kaseking bietet eine Stationärrolle namens(Modell) "Blade".
Wo wäre der Sinn diese Rolle bei ihm zu kaufen, auf dass sie von China zu mir kommt. Er will gut 50€ dafür. Für das Geld kann ich eine WFT Backbone kaufen, dürfte technisch ähnlich sein, mit ein paar Unterschieden in anderen Sachen:
1. Die Backbone bekomme ich schneller
2. Man bekommt sie billiger
3. Die Qualität ist in etwa bekannt
4. Ich kann sie hier bei Bedarf schneller reklamieren
5. Ein Landsmann(Europäer) hat noch etwas dran verdient und nicht nur die Chinesen




Purist schrieb:


> ...Es gibt, außer hochpreisigsten Modellen, keine Rollen mehr, die nicht in Asien explizit China zusammengeschraubt werden. Selbst das "heilige" Made in Japan, muss nicht heissen, dass die meiste Handarbeit an einer Ware nicht doch in China, Vietnam oder Korea geschehen ist.
> 
> Dabei bin ich durchaus Fan von EU Ware, ob Haken, Kunstköder, Messer.. es gibt tolle und vor allem preislich sehr interessante Waren aus EU Ländern und auch aus Deutschland selber. Ich wundere mich da eher über manch einen Nippon-Fetischisten, das ist für mich überteuerter Modekram.



Japan hat(wissentlich dass denen ihr "Made in Japan" nur noch soviel Wert ist wie unser "Made in Germany") einen Vorteil: Sie verstehen die Chinesen irgendwie besser(obwohl sie kulturell und anderweitig nicht viel mit ihnen gemein haben), als wir in Europa und verstehen es besser Qualitätsmanagment zu betreiben als wir.
Wenn Japaner in China fertigen lassen ist das Endprodukt kontinuierlich mit besserer Qualität gesegnet, als wenn ein Europäer in China etwas basteln lässt. Das ist zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung und ich bin selbst Qualitätsbeauftragter in der Elektroindustrie und habe davor im Großhandel gearbeitet, wo auch alles aus China, Indien, Pakistan kam.


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für mich gibt's da einen Unterschied, z.b. der Kaseking bietet eine Stationärrolle namens(Modell) "Blade".
> Wo wäre der Sinn diese Rolle bei ihm zu kaufen, auf dass sie von China zu mir kommt. Er will gut 50€ dafür. Für das Geld kann ich eine WFT Backbone kaufen, dürfte technisch ähnlich sein, mit ein paar Unterschieden in anderen Sachen:
> 1. Die Backbone bekomme ich schneller
> 2. Man bekommt sie billiger
> ...



Ich sehe das mal so, bin bei einem großen japanischem Unternehmen, ebenfalls mit Produktionsstätten auch in China, beschäftigt. 

Bei uns läßt die japanische Mutter in China bauen, anschließend wird das Produkt von der xxx INC an die xxx Europe LTD und von dort an die xxx Deutschland GmbH verkauft. Jede dieser firmeninternen Organisation will und muß am Ende des Geschäftsjahr einen Gewinn ausweisen und schlägt daher die Kosten (Handling-Charge) und Marge auf den jeweiligen Einkaufspreis. In Deutschland angekommen wird das Produkt entweder über unseren Direktvertrieb oder über Fachhändler an den Endkunden vermarktet.

Bei den bekannten japanischen Rollenhersteller wird der Vertriebsweg nicht wesendlich anders sein, da kann aus einer Angelrolle, die in China 20,-€ im Einkauf gekostet halt schnell eine Rolle werden die in Deutschland für mehr als 80,-€ über den Ladentisch geht. Oftmals muß der Handel in Deuschland den EK mit einem 300% Aufschlag kalkulieren um wirtschaftlich zu sein/bleiben.

Kenne wie gesagt die KastKing Rolle nicht, kann sein, dass die Rolle für knapp 50,-€ ein Schnäpchen ist, kann ebenfalls sein, dass in China jemand das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommt, da er einen dummen Deutschen massiv über den (virtuellen)Ladentisch gezogen hat. Wie bereits ebenfalls gesagt, bei Angelrollen kann man die verwendeteten Materialien und Fertigungstolleranzen auf einem Bild nicht erkennen, ein Risko bleibt.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Europa ist für ganz Asien der Absatzmarkt Nummero Uno, auch und besonders in der Zukunft. Warum sollte sie sich diese "grüne Wiese" denn mutwillig verwüsten?

China ist heute etwa da, wo sich die Japaner und dann die Koreaner vor gut 40 Jahren befanden. Die haben zuerst auch mehr stümperhaft abgekupfert und wurden dafür hinreichend belächelt, verspottet und massiv unterschätzt. Was mit klapperigen Hondas anfing, lehrt heute mit Yamaha (als Konzern. nicht nur die Mopeds), Mitsubishi und Samsung den westlichen Firmen das Fürchten. Siemens, der deutsche Schiffsbau und Opel können davon ganze Opern singen. Ich kann mich auch noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, als die deutsche Anglerschaft Shimano, Daiwa und Ryobi verlachte. Heute werden diese Namen wie die von Heiligen genannt. Warum lassen wir mal außen vor.

Jetzt ist es aber langsam an der Zeit, dass den Japanern das ewige Lächeln vergehen wird. Die Chinesen werden sie mit den gleichen Waffen schlagen. Nur eben schneller, effizienter und vor allem günstiger. Gewöhnen wir uns besser schon mal dran, dass auch Highend Tackle demnächst designed an made in the peoples republic of China ist.

Die besprochenen Rollen schätze ich daher wie ein japanisches Auto aus den späten 70ern ein. Nichts zum mit der Zunge schnalzen, aber alltagstauglich und qualitativ durchaus mit den renomierten Marken vergleichbar und Wegbereiter für mehr in der Zukunft.

Dieser Zukunft mit einem zuversichtlichen Blick in eine nicht mehr vorhandene europäische Tacklelandschaft zu begegnen ist bestimmt nicht der richtige Weg. Die Globalisierung in ihrem Lauf, hält weder Ochs, noch Angler auf. |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Was interessant wäre: Wenn die Rollen als "Japan Domestic Marcet" beworben würden, wären hier alle hinterher wie Sau  . Allerdings müssten sie dann Minimum das dreifache kosten...und man müsste in Japan noch die Spule raufstecken und die Kurbel anschrauben    .

Das "Problem", dass ich mit solchen Sachen habe ist eher...wie setz ich ggf. Garantieansprüche durch, was ist mit Ersatzspulen, läuft es im Zoll glatt (wenn direkt aus China) und dass sie nicht so billig sind, dass sich der Stress lohnen würde...es gibt ja mit der Spro Passion/ Ryobi Applause, auch mit der günstig geschossenen Sargus etc. preislich ähnlich gelagerte, erprobte Alternativen.

Aber die werden auch in China gefertigt...hmm  .


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Was war das für ein Shop, hier in Deutschland? |rolleyes



Da der Shopbetreiber ebenfalls hier im AB aktiv ist und von seinen Einnahmen leben muß, möchte ich dazu hier keine Aussage treffen. Bestenfalls per PN.

PS. Inzwischen sind die Spinnruten im deutschen Shop sogar noch mal etwas teurer geworden.

PPS. Die Ruten aus dem deutschen Shop wurden hier auch schon mehrfach positv erwähnt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Sherlock Holmes würde auf Brave tippen.....:m

Wo gibts die denn günstig? 
Haste mal n Link bitte?


----------



## cafabu (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Nun haben wir vier Seiten Meinungsäußerungen ohne das einer diese Rollen live erlebt hat.
Ein Praxisbericht über eine BC dieser Marke ist gefunden worden. Und der ist gar nicht mal so schlecht und lässt hoffen.
Gibt es wirklich bei uns niemanden der diese Rollen nutzt?
Vielleicht verpassen wir da einen neuen Stern am Gerätehimmel?


----------



## Eike82 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Ich nutze seit einem Jahr die geflochtenen Schnüre und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Deswegen hab ich mir noch einen km 0,09er zugelegt und eine 1500er Rolle dazu für die Forellenrute. Wenn die getestet ist, schreibe ich gerne mal was dazu ...


----------



## Snake77 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Gibt es inzwischen "brauchbare" Erfahrungen zu den KastKing Rollen?


----------



## Eike82 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Hier ist noch Hochwasser - nix los auf Forelle 

Bei der Rolle hab ich die Kante der Spule etwas mit 2000er Schleifpapier geglättet und das Schnurlaufröllchen (aus Blech gepresst) poliert. 0,09er Chinaschnur ist drauf und nun warte ich auf brauchbare Wasserstände ...


----------



## Sicmatron (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Hier gibts einen Bericht über die Kastking Stationärrollen
http://wobblerangeln.de/kast-king-sharky-2-rolle/


----------



## Hänger06 (18. September 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Moin,

Habe seit 2 Wochen die Kastking Sharky II in 3000er drauf mit einer 0,14 8braid läuft super soft und satt und konnte keine Unwucht spüren,  sehr angenehmer Knop, tolle Bremse mit Carbonscheiben die wirklich gut anläuft bei 3,5kg(max 8Kg) Bremskraft ,( Zetti mit 92cm), leichtes Spiel, aber zu tolleriern an Achse und Kurbel, nur das Schnurlaufröllchen brauchte mal eine Fettung.

Mit Der Übersetzung 5:2 war es mal ein Spontankauf zum Jiggen 

Hatte vorher und auch jetzt,  Daiwa, Shimanski und Quantum Rollen in Gebrauch, die Sharky muss sich nicht verstecken bei Markenrollen bis 100€ (bisher). In USA ist die Rolle bei Offshor und  Spinner (Kajak) beliebt . Sie Youtube 

Manko ist - keine Ersatzspule , leider. 

Wie schon bekannt, ist ja die Achsenverbindung zum Rollenkörper das große Manko bei Jigrollen, schauen wir mal wie die Sharky sich macht, nach einer Saison an der Elbe. 

*Lieferung von EBAY über Bremen.... innerhalb von 3 Tagen war die Rolle da.*

Gruß.


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Die Statio sieht nicht schlecht aus..... für den Kurs sollte die taugen, sofern ohne große Tolleranzen zusammen geschraubt. 

Was ich NICHT empfehlen kann sind für dein Einstieg so low-budget Baitcaster. Hatte vom Chinesen mal die hier geordert.....

http://www.eposeidon.com/kastkingtm-lma200-compact-baitcasting-reel-32-85

Irgendwas um die 30€ inkl. Versand. Verarbeitung war äußerlich gut. Aber der Teufel steckte im Detail.

Magnetbremse kaum Wirkung - Lager zugefettet anstelle geölt. Innenleben sehr viel Plastik und Tolleranzen die halt bei ner Baitcaster nicht sein dürfen. Die Lager hätte man tauschen können - aber die ganze Mechanik war halt einfach und günstig gemacht.


----------



## Purist (18. September 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Irgendwas um die 30€ inkl. Versand. Verarbeitung war äußerlich gut. Aber der Teufel steckte im Detail.
> 
> Magnetbremse kaum Wirkung - Lager zugefettet anstelle geölt. Innenleben sehr viel Plastik und Tolleranzen die halt bei ner Baitcaster nicht sein dürfen. Die Lager hätte man tauschen können - aber die ganze Mechanik war halt einfach und günstig gemacht.



Für den Preis würde ich nichts anderes erwarten. Gut, ab ca. 40€ gibt's auch in manch einem Sonderangebot ab und zu eine Schweden-Abu, das lässt zumindest erahnen was für ein teuren Schrott man da aus China bekommt..

Selbst wenn die KK-Stationärrollen 1-2 Jahren laufen, ich wollte sie nicht haben. Nicht nur, weil man auf den Fotos sieht wie toll die Schnurverlegung ist, sondern auch weil es mit Ersatzteilen wahrscheinlich unmöglich wird. Durch Angler langzeiterprobt sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## Sicmatron (18. September 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab meine nun seit März im Einsatz und zwar am Meer im Süßwasser und gehe recht rabiat mit dem Teil um. 
Ich hab die Rolle schon 3x aus rund 1m höhe auf Steinboden gepfeffert und alles ist gut.
Sie läuft immer noch so gut wie am ersten Tag, wobei ich einmal nachgefettet hab. 
Die Rolle hat schon einiges an Fisch gedrillt und nie irgendwelche mucken gemacht. 16h am Stück Spinnfischen ging auch problemlos.

Einziges Manko: Schnurverlegung musste ich etwas korrigieren nun ist sie perfekt.

Es gibt einen Händler in der nähe, der eine sehr ähnliche Rolle mit 5 Kugellagern für rund 75€ verkaufen wollte inzwischen ist sie bei 50€.


----------



## Hänger06 (18. September 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Sic,

hast du die kleine Weiße Scheibe auf der Achse entfernt?

Gruß


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die KK-Stationärrollen 1-2 Jahren laufen, ich wollte sie nicht haben. Nicht nur, weil man auf den Fotos sieht wie toll die Schnurverlegung ist, sondern auch weil es mit Ersatzteilen wahrscheinlich unmöglich wird. Durch Angler langzeiterprobt sind sie auch nicht.



Welche Ersatzteile wären denn so dringend von Nöten, wenn die Rolle 1-2 Jahre laufen soll?
Bei rund 30€ für die Rolle denk ich nichtmal über Ersatzteile nach, die Beschaffung dieser steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis der ganzen Rolle.
Auch bei Shimanski ist die Ersatzteileversorgung hier unter aller Sau...gerade bei Importprodukten wie zb der 12er Ultegra, da bekommste nichtmal ne Ersatzspule (für mich kein Ersatzteil im eigentlichen Sinne) hier.
Darfst also auch direkt aus Japan ordern.

Bei neuen Produkten gibt es schlichtweg keine Langzeiterprobung, egal welches Fabrikat.
Abgesehen davon welche Rolle wird heut noch jahrelang getestet? Die Hersteller schmeißen doch im Zyklus von 1-2 Jahren nen Nachfolger raus, den Hinz und Kunz durch das Gehype dann unbedingt will.
Da wandert der Vorgänger ganz schnell ins abseits oder wird verhökert...nix mit Langzeiterprobung.

Selbst bei Modellen, die einen weniger bekannten Markennamen tragen, aber dennoch schon länger am Markt sind, wird man sich schwer tun, irgendwelche "Langzeittests" zu finden.
Das liegt nicht daran ob das Produkt gut oder schlecht ist, sondern schlichtweg an den Verkaufszahlen und dessen Nutzern hier.
Nicht jeder will sich gleich "outen" nen NoName-Produkt zu benutzen, trotzdem tun es nicht grad wenige.


----------



## Sicmatron (18. September 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Hallo Sic,
> 
> hast du die kleine Weiße Scheibe auf der Achse entfernt?
> 
> Gruß



Nope ich hab sie auseinandergenommen und wieder zusammgengebaut und alle Schrauben fest angezogen. Da muss irgendwas gewesen sein. #c


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

ich hab mir die kastking mela gr 40 direkt aus china für 28,08 eu kommen lassen plus1,35 eu versandkosten !!! ausgeliefert von DHL als einschreiben (?). es hat ein wenig gedauert, aber es hatte auch keine eile.irgendwelchen schnick schnack mit dem zoll , gab es nicht.

zur rolle. solide verarbeitet, haptik alles andere als billig, bis auf die ersatzspule,auch kein billigplastik, aber halt sparversion, wie bei anderen mittelklasse rollen auch.. -die alu spule sieht mit ihrem ausgefallenem design interessant aus,aber machen wir uns nix vor, sie sammelt durch die vielen löcher  auch eifrig schmutz.wickelbild der neu aufgespulten 16 er 8 fach geflochtene ist völlig ok. ich denke aber, ich muss auch den washer entfernen weil sie ein wenig nach vorne verlegt. kreuzverlegung ist i o.-getriebe läuft satt. allerdings denke ich, das der lauf mit anderem fett angenehmer und leichtgängiger wäre.kurbelarm hat nur minimalstes spiel ,der schnurfangbügel könnte  bei kurbelbetätigung leichtgängiger umklappen . aber das ist geschmacksache.die bremse lässt sich mit leisem klicken fein einstellen und gibt die schnur sauber und ohne zu rucken frei. 12kg bremskraft. ich habs nicht ausprobiert , aber bremse zu ,ist zu ,also da geht kein mm mehr runter.- fazit :ich hab schon teurere rollen mit gleicher qualli in der hand gehabt.-ist ein echtes schnäppchen.!! -rest wird sich beim gebrauch zeigen.- das schlimmste was mit dieser rolle passieren kann, ist ,-das man sich  ärgert mehr geld für schlechtere rollen ausgegeben zu haben.-ersatzteile kaufen ? wozu ? 1 rolle als ersatzteillager  bestellen und gut is.


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> So einen Preisfuchs habe ich auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis - der aber machts ziemlich pfiffig und holt sich die Hausmarken von Askari. Da ist dann meist ne Garantie über Zeitraum X auf die Rollen und spätestens kurz vor Ablauf derselbigen schickt er sie zum Tausch /Ersatz zurück.
> 
> Bei Direktkauf in Pingpongland stelle ich mir das etwas komplizierter/ risikoreicher vor.Das wäre dann absolut an falscher Stelle gespart. :m


 ich wohne so ca 800 m luftlinie von askari entfernt , und bestelle trotzdem in china.zum einen , weil herr brüggemann dort auch seine eigenmarken aus 08/15 bauteilen zusammenschustert,die dann aussehen wie aus 3 verschiedenen auslaufmodellen von quantum,zebco und sänger zusammengebaut zum anderen weil direktinport für mich selbst auch nicht teurer ist ,als ein maxi brief und völlig unkompliziert abläuft.  .-da ist nix kompliziertes dran.die vorteile sind dann real an der eingesparten einzelhändlermarge spürbar. ich bezahl für einen billig china wobbler bei askari ca  6 euro,und bekomme für den preis in china selbst 5 st gleicher quallität  bei ca 1,50 eu porto ,direkt bis zum briefkasten gebracht.wichtig ist nur den zollfreibetrag von 45 eu pro sendung nicht zu überschreiten.im übrigen ärgert es mich, das ich direkt im mutterhaus von askari 3-4 tage vorbestellen muss, wenn ich etwas aus dem katalog haben will,obwohl das lager in der selben stadt ist ,zum anderen ist die qualli von den eigenmarken  kleinteilen wie wirbel usw von nicht besonders bis besser nicht kaufen  einzustufen.also kauf ich lieber meinen jahresbedarf an haken,sprengringen, wirbel, crosslocks fürn 10er in china und mach das paket noch mit 10 -15 wobblern fett.bei gummifischen und schnur bin ich vorsichtiger. die muss ich vorher in der hand gehabt haben.wichtig ist nur ,sich den qualitativ besten händler bei e bay oder sonstwo raus zu suchen und preise zu vergleichen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

http://www.import-shopping.de/tipps-und-tricks


----------



## Fr33 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich wohne so ca 800 m luftlinie von askari entfernt , und bestelle trotzdem in china.zum einen , weil herr brüggemann dort auch seine eigenmarken aus 08/15 bauteilen zusammenschustert,die dann aussehen wie aus 3 verschiedenen auslaufmodellen von quantum,zebco und sänger zusammengebaut zum anderen weil direktinport für mich selbst auch nicht teurer ist ,als ein maxi brief und völlig unkompliziert abläuft.  .-da ist nix kompliziertes dran.die vorteile sind dann real an der eingesparten einzelhändlermarge spürbar. ich bezahl für einen billig china wobbler bei askari ca  6 euro,und bekomme für den preis in china selbst 5 st gleicher quallität  bei ca 1,50 eu porto ,direkt bis zum briefkasten gebracht.*wichtig ist nur den zollfreibetrag von 45 eu pro sendung nicht zu überschreiten.*im übrigen ärgert es mich, das ich direkt im mutterhaus von askari 3-4 tage vorbestellen muss, wenn ich etwas aus dem katalog haben will,obwohl das lager in der selben stadt ist ,zum anderen ist die qualli von den eigenmarken  kleinteilen wie wirbel usw von nicht besonders bis besser nicht kaufen  einzustufen.also kauf ich lieber meinen jahresbedarf an haken,sprengringen, wirbel, crosslocks fürn 10er in china und mach das paket noch mit 10 -15 wobblern fett.bei gummifischen und schnur bin ich vorsichtiger. die muss ich vorher in der hand gehabt haben.wichtig ist nur ,sich den qualitativ besten händler bei e bay oder sonstwo raus zu suchen und preise zu vergleichen.



Bitte aufpassen.... die Zoll UND Einfuhrumsatzsteuer-Freigrenze ist bei rund 22€. Darüber und bis 150€ bezahlt mal dann die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und alles über 150€ wird verzollt und versteuert!


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

*Privatsendungen sind  bis zu einem Warenwert von 45 Euro von Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer befreit*. Privatsendungen  sind laut dem deutschen Zoll gelegentliche Sendungen ohne jegliche  Bezahlung von einer Privatperson in einem Nicht-EU-Staat an eine  Privatperson im Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft. China Händler nutzen gerne  diesen Spielraum zugunsten ihrer Kunden und versenden bestellte Waren  generell ohne erkennbaren kommerziellen Absender und deklarieren den  Inhalt als Geschenk. Diese verhindert natürlich nicht, dass der deutsche  Zoll hin und wieder den „privaten“ Zweck der Sendung anzweifelt und den  Besteller zur Ermittlung des korrekten Warenwertes einbestellt.  Strafgebühren fallen auch trotz falscher Deklaration nicht an, jedoch  bei Überschreitung des Freibetrags die korrekte Einfuhrumsatzsteuer  (evtl. zuzüglich Zollgebühr).


----------



## Fr33 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Knut,

gut dass es "wenn auch etwas verpackt" geschrieben hast. Bei Privatsendungen sieht das anders aus. Aber für die "regulären" Bestellungen aus CN usw. gelten halt die 22€. Mir ging es nur darum klar zu stellen, dass beim regulären Kauf (Gewerblicher aus China verkauft an Konsumenten in D) nicht die 45€ die Regel sind, sondern halt die 22€ und man somit lange Gesichter beim Zoll vermeidet.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Knut,
> 
> gut dass es "wenn auch etwas verpackt" geschrieben hast. Bei Privatsendungen sieht das anders aus. Aber für die "regulären" Bestellungen aus CN usw. gelten halt die 22€. Mir ging es nur darum klar zu stellen, dass beim regulären Kauf (Gewerblicher aus China verkauft an Konsumenten in D) nicht die 45€ die Regel sind, sondern halt die 22€ und man somit lange Gesichter beim Zoll vermeidet.




recht hast du.  ich hab  früher ,wie viele andere auch ,einkäufe in übersee vermieden, wegen dem zoll und die ganzen formalitäten.ich persönlich geh bei den einkäufen nicht über 30 eu incl porto ,und hab bisher noch alles stressfrei bis vor die tür bekommen. ich nehme dafür in kauf, das keine rechnung im paket ist ,die wird per e mail gesendet.und ich lass mir keine 10 pakete pro woche schicken.thats all. bei der kastking mela rolle gab es sogar noch einen hochwertigen wobbler  ähnlich dem yo zuri minnow dazu.


----------



## hartmutz (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

die angaben sind nicht ganz korrekt zu zöllen und einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%)

einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällt per gesetz ab 22€ warenwert , inkl porto  an , falls das porto seperat auf den zollpapieren angegeben ist. 
effektiv wird aber erst ab 25€  die umsatzsteuer von 19% bereichnet.

ab 150€  warenwert inkl porto  werden eventuell je nach warengruppe auch einfuhrzölle(meist 3-6% je nach warengruppe) zusätzlich zu 19%  einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällig.

für gewerbliche importeure mit umsatzsteueridentifikations nummer sei anzumerken, das man die einfuhrumsatzsteuer über die umsatzsteuervoranmeldung sich erstatten lassen kann.allerdings sollte das gewerbe im gewerbeschein auch zur ware passen, für die man die erstattung beantragt.
einfuhrzölle muss man immer zahlen.

abgesehen davon ist die diskussion ob china ware schrott ist oder nicht etwas lächerlich, weil ein grosser teil des angelzubehörs sowieso in china produziert wird, ausgenommen sind hier wenige japanische marken aus dem premium segment und marken aus osteuropa , garbolino frankreich stellt auch noch einiges in frankreich her ...  byron aus östereeich auch teilweise in österreich , aber wesentlich mehr fällt mir da nicht ein.

ansonsten produzieren alle billig in china, thailand, malaysia, vietnam etc .... dam, sänger und co sind alles vertriebsgesellschaften die ihren markennamen überall raufpappen.

und da jeder schonmal schrott gekauft hat, ist natürlich klar das auch china auch müll kommt, aer es gibt auch sehr viel hochwertige , sehr preiswertige sachen , die man z.b. auf aliexpress finden kann , am besten sollt man vorher die bewertungen zu den produkten studieren.

ich benutze selbst div. noname china rollen die ich pers. vor ort für weniger als 3€/stk gekauft habe, die sind teilweise schon 10 jahre alt und laufen immer noch ohne probleme ...
ansonsten kaufe ich alle kleinteile, haken und geflochtene seit jahren nur noch direkt in china, die kosten betragen einen bruchteil von den wucherpreisen in der deutschen hiesigen angelläden und onlineversender.
das fängt in Deutschland schon bei den versandkosten von teilweise 6-7 euro an, die eigentlich ein verdeckter mindermengenzuschlag sind. 
obwohl man als grossversender bei dhl, dpd usw ab einem bestimmten versandvolumen ziemlich gute rabatte erhält als händler(teilweise unter 3€netto bis 1 kilo), da fühlt man sich als kunde dann schon verarxxxt.


----------



## ronram (15. März 2017)

*AW: KastKing Stationärrollen - Erfahrungen?*

Heute vom Postboten in die Hand gedrückt bekommen:









Macht einen guten Eindruck. 
Läuft rund, Bremse macht was sie soll, der Bügel klappt auf und zu, das Schnurlaufröllchen dreht sich.
Alles in allem ein sehr wertiger Eindruck.
Für den geringen Preis bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------

